# Why is my puppy afraid of boxes?



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

It could be typical puppy fear stages. Molly isn't shy or timid at all and is confident but she was afraid of a giant "bush" of flowers a few weeks ago (growled at it and backed away) and last Sunday she growled and barked at a plastic bag that had paw prints on it (it was litter on the ground). It was so silly (and quite funny) but I just told her everything was okay. She was also afraid of mailboxes LOL but her reaction was not as strong as with the flowers and plastic bag. 

My breeder told me about this and said she had a dog who was frightened by the sound of garbage bags "rippling" from the wind blowing. They get over it but don't baby them or they might think there is a reason to be scared. Molly is not afraid of any of those things anymore, but we haven't come across a plastic bag with paw prints since then. 

She also growled at a bison (we came across one on a road trip) and I am sure she had never had a bad experience with bison before


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I think it is very common for puppies to be afraid of unusual things. I remember my Oakly being afraid of trash cans on our walks on trash days. One day there were some walk off mats rolled up outside a business and he thought those were the scariest thing he had ever seen. I did my best to "jolly" him along and not coddling his fear but it went on for many months. He is still not the most confident boy on the lot but he can walk past a trash can and a mat without any problem. Good luck to you.


----------



## Charmie (May 30, 2012)

Thanks for the replies : ) That does calm my fears! I'm putting treats up against the boxes now for her to take- it's actually very comical to watch her attempt to take the treat without actually touching the box. She seems to be getting less scared, though!

Silly puppies


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Penny has always been leery of boxes too. Not really 'afraid' but will avoid them. We moved when she was about 2...what a nightmare for her...boxes everywhere! lol I think it's the funny little noise they make when being opened or closed or moved.

She's over it for the most part but still very conscious that stuff could fall one her...stacked up boxes that move a little.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

If your pup is afraid of anything, take the time to help them out, no matter how 'silly' it seems to you. Put the item on the floor, lay a trail of yummy treats up to it and allow the pup to approach it on their own, as the pup becomes more comfortable with approaching the item, place the treats on top of it. Let the pup decide if and when to take the treats. If it is something stationary on a walk, do the same thing, lay the treats and allow the pup to decide when/if it is ready to get closer. If it is something that you can't approach, then try to get your pups attention on you, and make 'light' of it "wow look at that!!!' keep it happy, feed the pup some treats - make it a good thing. This will help to lay a foundation of teaching the pup to turn to you, rather than running away, when it is afraid. Socialize your pup to 'life' - the more things it encounters in a positive manner when it is young the less likely it is to be uncomfortable with 'strange/new' things when it gets older.


----------



## Deb_Bayne (Mar 18, 2011)

Bayne showed fear at new things and would cower and even sometimes shake, I never forced him on the object but let him figure out for himself whether it was dangerous or not. It takes a lot of patience on our part and allowing them to figure it out, we can't be soothing or else it just reinforces their fear. Say nothing at all and just be there. Even now there will be things that Bayne is unsure of but he quickly figures it out.


----------



## wmag (Mar 17, 2011)

The only thing Kasey is still really afraid of is boxes and bags! Nothing has worked to get her used to them! I order alot online so I always have boxes coming to my house so you would think she would get used to it! I didn't know a package was coming on friday so I took Kasey with me to get the mail and as soon as I opened the mailbox she tried to run! Of course I was attached to the leash and not prepared so I got slammed into the mailbox broke the door off it and have bruises all over my arm! We keep working on it so maybe one day boxes won't bother her!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

My dog woud also be leery of something like this - and like others, I respect her leeriness and help her figure out on her own terms that it is okay. 

It happens with lots of things - if the townhouse grounds person has left out a cart that he's been moving stuff around in, she will be startled when she sees it for the first time, and I will encourage her to approach it slowly until she gets all the way up to it and when she smells it ever so carefully, I will say "good girl! See? It's not scary!" and she will be all like, "ya, I never was scared. I was just protecting you!"


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Isn't it amazing at how fast things can turn into disasters!!! And now you need a new mailbox besides! :uhoh: Hope you heal quickly!



wmag said:


> I didn't know a package was coming on friday so I took Kasey with me to get the mail and as soon as I opened the mailbox she tried to run! Of course I was attached to the leash and not prepared so I got slammed into the mailbox broke the door off it and have bruises all over my arm!


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Charmie said:


> Thanks for the replies : ) That does calm my fears! I'm putting treats up against the boxes now for her to take- it's actually very comical to watch her attempt to take the treat without actually touching the box. She seems to be getting less scared, though!
> 
> Silly puppies


Our Rose was scared of bags. We started with paper bags and kept throwing the treats towards the bag. Then put them inside the bag, right at the edge of the opening and then deeper and deeper. Did the same with the plastic bags. LOL - now she sticks her head in the bags. (very careful - always supervise due to chocking hazard).


----------



## wmag (Mar 17, 2011)

Penny's Mom said:


> Isn't it amazing at how fast things can turn into disasters!!! And now you need a new mailbox besides! :uhoh: Hope you heal quickly!


It really doesn't pay for packages to be delivered early at my house! LOL! Kasey loves to get the mail and she usually sits patiently waiting to carry something so I usually check to make sure packages are not supposed to be delivered! Next time I will slowly open the box and if I see something close it and go back later without her! Needed a new mailbox anyway!


----------



## Goldengal9 (Apr 18, 2012)

I havent had any experience with boxes yet but Zoey is not a fan of the black trash bags we use in our kitchen. She also was a total coward in our yard about two weeks ago. I was out with her to go potty and she was walking towards a small garden. Suddenly she stopped in her tracks and the ran backwards while letting out a small cry. All over a small 5x7 metal garden sign with some ducks on it that has always been there! Took her about a week to decided it wasn't a big deal and walk close to it.


----------

